# RoachGirl's Tarantulas



## RoachGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

Hoping I do this right. I apologize ahead of time if I don't. New here and all. Not that great of a photographer, but wanted to share pics of our T's with you guys anyhow. Posting in order that we got them. Kind of.


*Lillith: (Chilean Rose Hair - Grammostola rosea) *






*Queen: (Goliath Birdeater - Theraphosa blondi)* 






*Princess: (Chaco Mousy Brown - Acanthoscurria insubtilis)*






*Midnight: (Cobalt Blue - Haplopelma lividum)*






*Ling-Ling: (Vietnamese Tiger - Haplopelma vonwirthi)*





*
Jumper: (Fort Hall Baboon - Pterinochilus lugardi)*






*Boon: (Usambara Orange Baboon - Pterinochilus murinus)*






*Patches: (Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater - Lasiodora parahybana)*






and these are our current slings....
*
Stripes: (Giant White Knee - Acanthoscurria geniculata)*






*Scorch: (Mexican Red Knee - Brachypelma smithi)*






*Zombie: (Green Bottle Blue - Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)*





*
Ruh: (Costa Rican Tiger Rump - Cyclosternum fasciatum)*






The ones we are hoping to get next are: Chaco Golden Knee, Brazilian Black and a Versicolor.


----------



## Rue (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## smoothie4l (Mar 31, 2011)

aw, cute! do y ou know how old they are? mind if i ask the age of the B. smithi?


----------



## Motorkar (Mar 31, 2011)

Very nice spiders! Though I don't like handling the spiders.


----------



## Querx (Apr 2, 2011)

Definitely need to post some pics of my Ts at some point.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 2, 2011)

very nice l.p  ... i gotta big, lonely confirmed female if yours ends up bein a male hint hint... tryin to take that next step in the hobby

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------

my l.p's  actually about 1 to 1.5 bigger tho hard to tell. just ate her 1st pinkie a few weeks ago... now eats 2 to 3 superworms every other day, altho shed eat all day every day if i fed her lol. im def not leary of power feedin with this one


----------



## EndlessForms (Apr 2, 2011)

nice pics. lol i like the names you picked for them to


----------



## RoachGirl (Apr 5, 2011)

First package has arrived! Second should be here tomorrow by noon. Here are the newest members to our Tarantula family. As for responding to others posts. I am unsure how old our B. Smithi is also unsure how to tell ages of tarantulas. And there are only a few we hold and we don't do it very often. Not up to trying to holding some of the more skittish ones. And yeah in a year or so we are hoping to try our hand at breeding some of our adults.


*G. pulchra (Raven)*






*B. albopilosum (Curlymoe)*






*P. regalis female (Beauty)*






*P. regalis male (Beast)*






Will get pics of others when they arrive.


----------



## Rue (Apr 5, 2011)

Your new babies look great!  Congrats!


----------



## RoachGirl (Apr 5, 2011)

Rue said:


> Your new babies look great!  Congrats!


Thanks! Can't wait til tomorrow when I get the others.


----------



## RoachGirl (Apr 6, 2011)

Final package arrived today! So very happy! All seem well. The N. chromatus seems not as active as the others, but hoping he will perk up after settling in some.


*N. chromatus (Dragon)*







*G. pulchripes (Hermione)*






*A. hentzi (Tumbleweed)*






*P. muticus (I. R.)*






*P. metallica (yet to be named)*


----------



## Rue (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow!  They all look so healthy (in addition to being cute)!  Excellent!


----------



## david30 (Apr 8, 2011)

very nice pics there wish i could hold mine G. rosea at sum point but she seems a little nervous at the minute


----------



## RoachGirl (Apr 14, 2011)

Time to update. Here are our newest Ts.


*A. avicularia (Tipsy)*






*C. schioedtei (Pain)*






*C. schioedtei (Panic)*






*C. brachycephalus (Spike)*






*P. fasciata (Podo)*






*P. fasciata (Codo)*


----------



## RoachGirl (Apr 20, 2011)

Newest additions. This brings our current number of T's to 32. I had seen the G. rosea in a petstore a few times I had went in. She was the only one in there so I decided to go ahead and bring her home with me. Only had her maybe a week and already very happy that I made the choice to go ahead and get her. The others were shipped to me yesterday. The E. uatuman was actually a mix up, because I had ordered two E. murinus (a male and female) and they sent me one of those and the E. uatuman. But Im already attached to everyone and I had been thinking about one anyway so it works for me. Just wish I knew which was the male or female. haha.

*G. rosea (Andariel)*






*Phormictopus cancerides -female- (still thinking of a name for her.)*






*Phormictopus cancerides -male- (name pending for him aswell.)*






*Acanthoscurria insubtilis -supposedly male- (Sugar-Bear)*






*Ephebopus uatuman (Mumm-ra)*






*Ephebopus murinus (Skeletor)*


----------

